# Scared 2 Start Work!!



## 16345 (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm Merry. I'm 17 years old, and going to Brock University in the Fall. But before I can go I need to save money...which means starting work...I got a fulltime job as a Packer with a moving company, but am afraid I won't be able to keep it. We only get 2 5 minute breaks and one 15 in an 8-12 hour day! I suffer from IBS- D so this will just not work for me!! I'm also afraid of fouling up the customers bathroom every 20 minutes, esp. if people are trying to pack stuff in there! Has anyone else had problems in the job department? Should I tell my boss about my condition prior to starting work? I'm afraid it will come off as me trying to get out of working as I already have to either be late or leave a little early to make orthodonist appointments and am missing two days in my first week for a University Orientation/Course registration day!! Any advice??


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I would let your boss know, because odds are you are going to have to tell him eventually...He can't fire you for that, if he does, you can sue him. hahai mean, if you just went in and told him and he was like, oh well you're fired... you definitely could file a lawsuit. So don't be afraid of him firing you for it. Let him know that if hes okay with you using the bathroom more, that you'll more than likely not miss any days because you know you are going to be able to go. What's going to make you miss is knowing you can't use the bathroom when you need to, and having to stress/worry about that.I'd be open and honest!


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

I know it is easier said than done, but I would also recommend letting your boss know. I have found that I eliminate anxiety by telling certain people at work and by eliminating the anxiety I have less urgency to go. You don't have to tell everyone. I didn't tell my supervisor because he's never around, but I did tell a few of my trustworthy coworkers. They understand completely. I couldn't believe the difference in the stress level after they knew. It was like a huge weight had been lifted off of my shoulders.Good luck.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree with what other people have said. Tell him. And explain what your needs are. You may be suprised at how understanding he is. If not, maybe you need to find a job that is, because that is like telling a diabetic they aren't allowed to stop and have a drink if their sugar is low. I DO understand how you feel. I went through that work at D thing for years (sometimes with the really stinky farts!) before I knew about IBS. Good luck!


----------

